# Off Topic...but I have my new "Toy"



## Lin (30 Jun 2007)

I bought the Compu-Carve and just set it up today...did a test piece from common pine...I'm hoooked. Just need to get good with the software and this CNC router and I will be good friends.
Pic of the test piece.
Lin


----------



## Gill (1 Jul 2007)

I'm interested in this, Lin - _very _interested. Do let us know how you get on with it.

I have heard that keeping router cutter blades sharp can be a problem with these systems. Is that so?

Gill

PS - I don't regard this as being off topic. After all, we welcome marquetry, pyrography, carving and all similar sorts of _arty-crafty_ woodwork here.


----------



## Greenfield Bob (1 Jul 2007)

Hi Lin
Is that like the one that Sears has been advertising ?

Bob


----------



## Lin (1 Jul 2007)

The machine was introduced under the name Carvewright about 1 1/2" years ago. Beta testing done first. Carvewright then started sellling it direct in around August I think of last year maybe before then. Just about the same time they intorduced it thru Sears for distribution under the Craftsman name. The Craftman Compu-Carve is what it is sold as now but the Carvewright company is at present who backs up the warrentys.
Neat machine and I hope I can get the hang of the software to be able to make the patterns for programing myself. We have to build a downdraft system for it to help control the dust that it produces. The dust is one of the largest issues they have been having with it. Dust getting to the sensors and causing errors on it.
The test part for me turned out great...I was totoally entranced watching it carve out this little shell...
My brain is just spinning with ideas I want to try out when I understand a bit better about how the machine works and thinks..
I will keep showing what I come up with as I learn. Time will tell if I have issue keeping the bits sharp. They are solied carbide bits so I would think they would last quite a long time unless you hit something and chip it or do a "Whoops" and drop it on the concrete floor.
Lin


----------



## scroller frank (1 Jul 2007)

Tha looks like alot of fun   
**and a lot of dust ** :lol: :lol:

------------Frank---------------


----------



## Gill (1 Jul 2007)

I think it's available in the US for a little under $2,000. That's roughly £1,000!

Can you imagine how attractive the system would be at that price if it was available in the UK?

Incidentally, the Cravewright home page is here.

Gill


----------



## dovetail2007 (1 Jul 2007)

Gill":1nmdid9f said:


> Incidentally, the *Crave*wright home page is
> 
> Gill



Freudian slip there, Gill?

S


----------



## Gill (1 Jul 2007)

:lol:

I'll be at the head of the queue when they're made available over here. I've wanted something like this for ages. Just imagine its potential uses!


----------



## Lin (1 Jul 2007)

I think this little machine is going to make this company a lot of $$ over the next several years. The price being in a range where the hobbist woodworker can afford it will benefit all...I do wish they had it available outside the US...In time I figure it will happen. When this first one gets totally off the ground they do at some point plan to introduce a larger machine and I'm understanding they also plan to work on an Advanced software package at some point that will make it so you can import Cad file formats into the software that it uses. Great potential in this area.
I'm hyped about it..just wish I had more time to play with it..
Lin


----------

